# Who couldnt love....



## sueb4653 (Nov 8, 2012)

Who couldn't love a face like this :kiss:


----------



## agent A (Nov 8, 2012)

awwwwww :wub:


----------



## stacy (Nov 8, 2012)

what a sweetheart


----------



## aNisip (Nov 8, 2012)

&lt;3


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 8, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 9, 2012)

A true case of you are what you eat, is that tiny?


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 10, 2012)

yes except Tiny is now Yerdel

I thought about keeping a sulcata long and hard hense Tiny is now Yerdel a golden greek

I exchanged a couple days after getting I think for the best


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 10, 2012)

I love tortoises, sulcatas can be problematic though, especially because of their large size and strength.


----------

